# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Monitor-Fehlermeldung bei Linuxinstallation

## Newbeeeee

Liebe Leute, ich hab ein seltsames Problem. Bin seit gestern und über die Weihnachtstage bei meinen Eltern und habe, um dort etwas arbeiten zu können, meinen alten PC reaktivieren wollen, der da noch rumsteht. Da ein altes Linux drauf ist (SuSE 11.4), wollte ich nun ein aktuelleres installieren. SuSE 15.3 hatte ich mir auf ner DVD mitgenommen, also sollte es das nun werden.
Der PC erfüllt die Hardwareanforderungen.

Erst war alles wie erwartet. Der Rechner bootete von der DVD, ich wählte "Installation", es kamen erwartbare Meldungen auf dem Bildschirm, dann der bekannte Screen mit den drei grünen Balken, die nach rechts wandern. 
Danach konnte ich noch ne Meldung vom Starten einer virtuellen Konsole lesen, dann verschwand das Bild von beiden angeschlossenen Monitoren und sie gaben sowas aus wie "ungültiger Wert. H: -95.5kHz, V: +60.1Hz. Strecke H: 28-65kHz, V: 56-78Hz".
Bedeutet das, dass meine Monitore für das Installationprogramm nicht geeignet sind? Was kann ich jetzt tun?

Der Fehler ist reproduzierbar und taucht auch beim "Upgrade" auf, nicht nur bei der "Installation", und immer an derselben Stelle.

Über Tipps und Hinweise, wie mir eine Installation doch noch gelingen könnte, bin ich dankbar.

----------


## Sauerland1

Hast du mal mit "nomodeset" versucht zu installieren?

PS:
Leap 15.3 läuft in ca 2 Wochen aus.....
https://en.opensuse.org/Lifetime

----------


## Newbeeeee

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! 




> Hast du mal mit "nomodeset" versucht zu installieren?


Nein. Was muss ich da genau tun? Wo und wie kann ich das auswählen/einstellen? 




> PS:
> Leap 15.3 läuft in ca 2 Wochen aus.....
> https://en.opensuse.org/Lifetime


Ja, ich weiß, ich hab leider die 15.4er DVD daheim nicht gefunden und daher dann die 15.3er mitgenommen. Schien mir für die kurzzeitige Nutzung jetzt rund um die Weihnachtstage unproblematisch zu sein ... 
Momentan wäre ich froh, wenn überhaupt irgendne Installation klappen würde. Upgraden kann ich ja dann immernoch.
Trotzdem natürlich danke für den Hinweis!

----------


## Sauerland1

> Nein. Was muss ich da genau tun? Wo und wie kann ich das auswählen/einstellen?


Wenn im 1. Bildschirm am unteren Bildschirm irgendwelche F Tasten erscheinen, kannst du dort mal schauen, nennt sich no kms.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, die Taste e drücken und nomodeset eingeben:



> Im daraufhin erscheinenden Bild fährt man mit der Cursor hoch/runter Taste auf den Eintrag, welcher mit 
> "linux          /boot/vmlinux.........." beschriftet ist, dann mit der Cursor  rechts Taste zum Ende der Zeile (in dem vorliegenden Bild erstreckt sich  diese Zeile über 2 Zeilen, Ende ist der Eintrag "showopts") (Bild2)
> 
> 
> Dann mit Leerzeichen zum vorhergehenden Befehl den neuen Befehl eingeben, z.B. "nomodeset"
> https://www.opensuse-forum.de/thread...einf%C3%BCgen/

----------


## Newbeeeee

Ja großartig, das hat funktioniert! 1000 Dank, das System ist installiert.

Nun habe ich zwar beim Starten ein ähnliches Problem, da er kurz vor dem Login abbricht mit irgendnem VGA-Hinweis, aber ich versuche jetzt erstmal, mich da selbst durchzuwühlen, bevor ich euch nochmal belästige.

Jetzt hab ich ja erstmal ein installiertes System, an dem ich im Rescuemodus rumdoktorn kann. Das ist schon ein deutlicher Fortschritt.

Nochmals danke.

----------


## Sauerland1

Poste einfach einmal:


```
/sbin/lspci -nnk | grep -EiA3 'display|3d|vga'

```



```
cat /proc/cmdline
```

----------


## Newbeeeee

Es ist nervig, ich komme nur ins Rescue-System, schaffe es aber nicht, Linux normal in die Konsole zu booten (also den Start der graphischen Oberfläche zu vermeiden). Das mit dem rücken der Taste "e" im Bootmanager klappt da leider nicht.



> Poste einfach einmal:
> 
> 
> ```
> /sbin/lspci -nnk | grep -EiA3 'display|3d|vga'
> 
> ```


keine Reaktion



> ```
> cat /proc/cmdline
> ```




```
initrd=initrd splash=silent rescue=1
```

Wenn ich bis zum Konsolenprompt booten könnte, würde ich nomodeset in die grub.cfg einfügen lassen und dann mal schauen, was ich so an Grafiktreiber brauche ...

----------


## Newbeeeee

Beitrag kann geschlossen/gelöscht werden, ich hab den einfachsten Weg genommen: Grafikkarte raus und bordinterne Grafikkarte nutzen. Klappte auf Anhieb einwandfrei.

----------

